# Help! Water damage to iBook screen



## originaljohn (Dec 12, 2001)

Last night, while working in front of my computer, I took a drink from a glass of water and choked, spewing water all over my ibook screen.

It was a fair amount of water, though there didn't seem to be so much space for the water to seep in.  Well nothing happened for a few minutes, and then the LCD went into this "lower power" mode.  In otherwords, the screened dimmed significantly (to perhaps 10% of its brightness).  I could just barley see the GUI as a shadow on the screen.

Well I shut the system down for the night, pulled out the power plugs, and pray that the water will dry and things will return back tomorrow.   I hope I didn't fry anything.  I hope that this won't need a replacement (would cost $700 for the replacement, according to the Apple website).

Anybody have recommendations for what I should do? My poor brand-new ibook.  Oh well, worse things in life could happen.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Matrix Agent (Dec 12, 2001)

Was the computer plugged in? If not, this low power mode you saw may have just been a coincidednce, since the screen will dim to its lowest brightness level when you get to around 10% battery level. Take the keyboard off and give the computer some time to dry. Make sure you recharge the battery too. Then try turing the computer on a few hours later.

You wouldn't believe what will survive water, my rio went through the washing machine and still works.  good luck!


----------



## originaljohn (Dec 12, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestion.

Most small consumer electronics (like the RIO) do not use enough voltage to cause a permanent electrical short when exposed to water.  However, I don't think that is the case with the notebook.

Unfortunately, the computer was on and plugged in when some water spilled on it (not very much, but enough to cause the lcd to react badly).  Well I contacted Apple and after a few basic diagnostic tests, they decided that it would need to be shipped in.  Their current best guess it that it will cost abotu $700 to replace the lcd, almost the cost of a new base model ibook!! Sucks.  

I'm gonna let the computer sit for a little while and see if the screen pops back to life after a few more days of drying.  It will be hard for the moisture to excape though.  Amazing, there wasn't THAT much water on the screen.

Oh well, given all the things that have happened in the world recently, I'm grateful that this is the worst that has happened to me.

Thanks for the response.


----------

